
Show HN: Stealthcheck – Maybe you don't need Kubernetes/Prometheus - anderspitman
https://github.com/anderspitman/stealthcheck
======
stephenr
For the vast majority of projects using Linux as their server OS, wouldn't it
be simpler to just have systemd start the service and include `Restart=on-
failure` in the unit file?

~~~
anderspitman
I don't know about vast majority, but for many, yes. Where health checks come
in handy for me is when my services are unreliable. I find it pretty common
that my services don't crash outright, but they get into weird states that
make them nonfunctional. systemd doesn't help you there, since it only cares
if the process is still running.

Something like stealthcheck makes it easy to run smoke tests (or even full
integration tests) and force restart the service if they fail.

Then again maybe I'm just bad at writing services.

------
speedgoose
The problem is when the host goes down. Most kubernetes installations will
handle that. Is it worth the administration overhead? Perhaps for a large
company.

~~~
anderspitman
For our production deployment we have 2 instances of stealthcheck on separate
EC2 nodes. AWS takes care of keeping the nodes up and stealthcheck takes care
of the rest, in 10 lines of config.

